
Bernie Sanders Vows to Curb Wall Street by Purging Federal Reserve of Bankers - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/dec/23/bernie-sanders-wall-street-federal-reserve-bankers
======
blisterpeanuts
The Federal Reserve _is_ a bank; in fact it's the central bank of the United
States. Removing banking professionals from its governing board sounds a bit
foolhardy.

Whom would he replace them with--political cronies? social justice activists?
people with degrees in finance but no banking experience?

Sanders is great at these populist sound bites, but I don't see a lot of
substance behind what he is saying. Like sort of a left wing Trump.

~~~
stephenr
Amaericas banks & banking system are a joke.

You could put a trained chimp in the fed and get better results just from
which paperwork the thrown faeces landed on.

It's hardly surprising he wants to replace the people involved.

~~~
muddi900
So wouldn't it help to hire people with more expertise than chimps?

~~~
stephenr
When the expertise in question is what's given you the current system, no.

